# any advices ?



## kendrifting2jp (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, all.

I might move to japan for working soon with 3 alternative working places (Kagoshima, Tsukuba, Hiroshima) to choose, but I almost know nothing about japan.

Anyone would please to give me any advices about these 3 cities? living cost, entertainment, radiation, earthquake ...anything would be helpful. 
Thanks

ever stayed in HK and US, hopefully I can get to know more friends in japan starting from here.


----------



## Frasek (Jan 2, 2012)

kendrifting2jp said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I might move to japan for working soon with 3 alternative working places (Kagoshima, Tsukuba, Hiroshima) to choose, but I almost know nothing about japan.
> 
> ...



I do not live there, but have found wikitravel to be a great resource for finding out about city demographics, economy, food, history, travel, etc.

Here are links to each city you requested:

Hiroshima travel guide - Wikitravel

Tsukuba travel guide - Wikitravel

Kagoshima travel guide - Wikitravel

Hope this helps!


----------

